# Pour ceux qui se poseraient la question



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

Alors voilà la question qu'on me pose : "quand on a 2 enfants chez une seule assistante maternelle à faire garder,  on doit payer le double ou pour un seul ?"
Heureusement, j'étais assise !"  😂 
Là il va falloir commencer par lire la CCN !


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

ouf! elle est corsée celle là! et tu as réussi à réagir à ça?


----------



## Nantaise (13 Juillet 2022)

Pour elle l’ assmat est comme baby-sitter.


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

une baby sitter est payée entre 10 et 15€ de l'heure, donc pas comparable


----------



## Nounic (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Alors voilà la question qu'on me pose : "quand on a 2 enfants chez une seule assistante maternelle à faire garder,  on doit payer le double ou pour un seul ?"
> Heureusement, j'étais assise !"  😂
> Là il va falloir commencer par lire la CCN !


"Ah non madame pas d'offre promotionnelle 2 pour le prix d'1  !" 😅😂


----------



## booboo (13 Juillet 2022)

Dans le même genre, "pas besoin de payer les heures quand l'enfant dort "


----------



## isa19 (13 Juillet 2022)

Vivement ma retraite!!!!!!! entendre  ça !!!!!!🤯


----------



## Perlimpimpine (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Alors voilà la question qu'on me pose : "quand on a 2 enfants chez une seule assistante maternelle à faire garder,  on doit payer le double ou pour un seul ?"
> Heureusement, j'étais assise !"  😂
> Là il va falloir commencer par lire la CCN !


La canicule à fait une nouvelle victime 😉


----------



## Petuche (13 Juillet 2022)

Elle n'est pas sérieuse cette personne ?? Bientôt on ne nous appellera plus "'assistante maternelle "' mais Bénévole maternelle...


----------



## Capri95 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour !
Que c'est drôle, si c'était pas à en avoir les larmes aux yeux.. j'ai déjà eu le coup avec le sommeil 😅
C'est nouveau maintenant nous faisons des prix de groupe ! avec tarif dégressif ! nous faisons aussi un accueilli et si deuxième accueilli le contrat est cadeau !🤪 il faudrait écrire un livre avec tout nos vécus..


----------



## B29 (13 Juillet 2022)

Il y a trois ans, j'avais pris des Rdv médicaux et j'avais donné les dates 4 mois avant. Donc j'écris mon message avec les dates des rdv, je me dis que les parents auront le temps de prendre leurs dispositions (ils sont infirmiers) et ne connaissent leur emploi du temps que 1 mois en avance. 
Le père a bien reçu mon message et m'appelle aussitôt pour m'insulter. D'après lui, il me payait donc je n'avais pas le droit de prendre des rdv ou d'être absente.  Et bien il a eu ma lettre de démission dès le lendemain.


----------



## bidulle (13 Juillet 2022)

je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire ou en pleurer .....


----------



## zabeth 1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Trop drôle !!! Y en a qui n'ont peur de rien ....
Ce dit, je crois que je serais restée sans voix avec une question pareille.


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

J'ai expliqué gentiment comment ça fonctionne !
Mais bon, comme je n'ai pas de dispo, pas grave. Bon courage la future heureuse élue !


----------



## caninou (13 Juillet 2022)

Là c'est excellent j'avoue, après les perles du BAC , les perles des PE 😂


----------



## kikine (14 Juillet 2022)

booboo a dit: 


> Dans le même genre, "pas besoin de payer les heures quand l'enfant dort "


j'ai aussi eu droit a cette demande, ma réponse "ben si je ne suis pas payée ça veut dire que je peux sortir de chez moi pour faire mes courses pendant la sieste?"  🤪


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Alors là je plains la nounou qui devrait s'occuper de triplés 🤣 
Tu réponds à cette dame vous payez pour lequel des 2. Que je range le second dans le placard de ma consigne .


----------



## Perlimpimpine (14 Juillet 2022)

J'en ai eu une avant hier. Le papa me dépose son petit loulou et me dit, le plus sérieusement possible en pensant qu'il me faisait une fleur  "vous voulez que je vous dépose T.plus tard jeudi ? " et moi du tac au tac avec un grand sourire "vous le gardez surtout, je ne travaille pas les jours fériés!".
Comme dirait l'autre, sur un malentendu ça peut marcher...


----------



## Misslulu (18 Juillet 2022)

booboo a dit: 


> Dans le même genre, "pas besoin de payer les heures quand l'enfant dort "


----------



## Misslulu (18 Juillet 2022)

J ai effectivement eu ce commentaire" en fait on  vous paye pour rien quand il dort"! Vous pourriez nous repasser du linge pendant ce temps?🙄...ben non..au revoir..


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Alors voilà la question qu'on me pose : "quand on a 2 enfants chez une seule assistante maternelle à faire garder,  on doit payer le double ou pour un seul ?"
> Heureusement, j'étais assise !"  😂
> Là il va falloir commencer par lire la CCN !


A une collègue il y a longtemps une maman lui avait demandé "si elle devait payer 2 repas pour ses filles" à cela elle avait répondu et bien qu'une regarderait l'autre manger !!! les PE ont parfois de drôles de question ...


----------

